# New Full Red 100% FB Boer Herd Sire



## iasc300 (Aug 25, 2011)

Introducing Rawhide! 

I have been searching for a full red 100% fullblood boer sire for a while now as my new sire. I picked this guy up recently from the Iowa State Fair ABGA goat show. He has multible ennoblements in his blood line and I am really looking forward to seeing what he will look like in the future and the kids hes going to produce. He was born Febuary 26th of this year and recently weighed in at 130lbs at his vet check up. So he should fill out nicely as well as his kids! They better for the coin I dropped on this guy 
    He is the son of IOWA MAC the 2010 Champion FFA Breeding Buck at the Iowa State Fair. I am focusing the attention of my herd on producing 100% full red fullblood boers.

I really couldnt get any pictures to show just how long his loin is hes long for his age so far. But as you can tell I'm pretty excited about him.


















Shepherd Creek Boer Goats
shepherdcreekboers@yahoo.com
Linden, IA


----------



## neener92 (Aug 25, 2011)

He looks awesome!


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 25, 2011)

Handsome!  Congrats on your find.


----------



## Mugen (Aug 25, 2011)

Somebody stole my red Boer buck. Just kidding. I have one exactly like yours. I like mine, he's sweet.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats, he's a nice looking boy.  Love his head.


----------

